
Coati 0.10 released – cross-platform source explorer for C, C++ and Java - egraether
https://www.coati.io/blog/release_0_10/
======
nebucnaut
This is not covered in the blogpost, but we also updated our website
([https://www.coati.io/](https://www.coati.io/)) to give much more information
about Coati itself and much less blabla!

